# Sharing tegu videos



## Sirhc401 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey tegu talk friends! just thought i would share some videos with everyone  

The following link is a video of the results of clicker training with our red tegu odin. he is doing better on coming to us on command, and he was hungry in this video which made him even more energetic.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Kdncu7TWCg&feature=colike

If you want to see more on Odin and my other reptiles with training or fun check out the link on my signature, i will update you all with new videos when i can. 
Oh! and remember! videos are awesome to share! if a picture speaks a thousand words than vides speak a million!! love to see any videos you guys have of your cool pets. share!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the stand up training. Keep it up!


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah he did not do half bad for the first try. as you saw he kinda just wanted to jump at it a lot and outsmarted us a few times, stealing those crickets. lol


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 13, 2011)

Who else has tried clicker training their tegu?


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 13, 2011)

That is awesome! Really enjoyed the video


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks. I am going to have an updated video of the "stand up" trick soon. Since he was so excited about the crickets it distracted his focus. We used turkey balls today for his treat and he did the stand up command easy. 
I'll record it tomorrow and have it for everyone in a day or 2


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm guessing no one is answering because they have not? Hm


----------



## Aardbark (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow thats really cool. It looks like he even recognizes his name. Beautifull and smart tegu.

As for training, I have seen some other videos on youtube of people doing, or trying it. But yours seemd the best that Ive seen.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 14, 2011)

So I am updating tonight. Uploaded two videos. One is part 2 of Odin doing his stand up trick which turned out really well and another is the intro video to the tarantula. I have to edit and should be finished by midnight. Anyway, I'll post another thread on it when I'm done.


----------

